# beeping like guinea pig...?



## Linda_OwnerofXena (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Yesterday when I had Xena out of the cage she started exploring and sniffing my hands and all that. After a few minutes however she sat still and started kind of beeping like Guinea pigs can do, this is combination of a sort of shocking motion in her body. It lasted maybe 10 secs. After that she just sat in my lap, head down on the non active. I was kinda worried but when I put her back in her cage she started exploring again and running in her wheel and all that.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

She sounds happy


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it differs depending on what the beeping was like. A chirpy sound is a happy one, as is purring. What is not happy is growling... based on my experience of one particular hedgie, I'll venture to say that you'd know if she was growling. Since yours seemed relaxed - laid her head down after doing it - and then went about exploring and running, I'm going to guess it was a happy noise. 

Once upon a time, I found a site that had recordings of guinea pig noises and their interpretations. I wonder if that could be done for hedgies?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be surprised if someone was able to get their recorder, turn it on, and get the noise before the hedgie finished! :lol:


----------

